

 Geek Alarm at Campus Party Berlin - is this us?  - lrock
http://salon.io/SL/campus-party-berlin

======
axx
It seems to me that this event wants to be something it isn't. I think they
want to get all the "cool nerdy people" and got marketing/twitter people and
gamers that thought it was a big LAN Party.

I heared about a guy who wanted to leave and the security kept his laptop,
because they couldn't verify if it was his or not. nightmare!

If you want a real "hacker" event, participate the 29c3 (now in Hamburg)
shortly after christmas.

~~~
adrinavarro
Or Euskal Encounter (euskal.org) in Basque Country (Spain). Quite good for
scene, hacking (very good security contests), programming but also good if you
want to play games, dance or whatever.

------
tobias3
A few creepy pictures of the female gender there. Do they want even less of
those participants?

[http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2012/08/sexual_harassm...](http://www.schneier.com/blog/archives/2012/08/sexual_harassme.html)

~~~
creativityhurts
That picture of the Facebook recruiter is also on the main page of
<http://salon.io/> as the most representative (?!) image of the event.

~~~
aw3c2
I guess some clarification is needed here. The submitted page is a collection
of photos by Stefan Landrock. Stefan Landrock runs salon.io. The submitter
"lrock" would be Stefan Landrock (his e-mail address is lrock@...) unless
someone is faking. While the account is old, this is the first submission and
the first comments.

So I really do not get what this is about. The title sounds like some armchair
hostility against ... whom? And people are reading some sexual harassment into
the photos and blame the event instead of the photographer?

~~~
lrock
You unlocked the sherlock badge!

------
rmoriz
This seems to be a masterpiece of "how not to organize a technical event"

~~~
stwe
Indeed. This is a commercial event with too much security - quite the opposite
from the usual hacker events in Germany. You need to give lots of info on
registration including a passport style photo, your laptop serial number
(because equipment is required to be tagged) and apparently bags are searched
on entry and exit. It's ridiculous. That's why the usual hacker crowd in
Germany totally ignores this event.

~~~
ig1
How would you handle security at a 10,000 people event where laptops are
likely to be left unattended ?

It seems given that scenario tagging laptops and checking them on entry/exit
is probably the most effective solution.

~~~
stwe
These procedures trade my freedom and privacy for security. I always have
someone keep an eye on my stuff, but I've also been at similar events (Chaos
Communication Camp 2011) where keeping something unattended was not a problem
at all.

Treating all you attendees like potential thieves is simply a bad premise for
a hacker event.

~~~
ig1
According to the CCC FAQ Laptops have been stolen in the past

~~~
biafra
Yes. Of course. And there have been or will be stolen laptops at this event.
The "security system" is easy to circumvent, if you do a little planning and
want to steal something. The stickers are removable and re-attachable. You can
register whatever, whenever you want. It is not done at the door. On my
MacBook the serial number was taken from a screen, that I prepared.

But even the CCC had several years of congress with this kind of "security".
So I am not mad at the organizers. We even had one congress where every
participant had his/her photo taken. This actually had a major uproar and
wasn't done ever again. I think maybe the organizers will learn and do things
differently next time. At least I hope if they do this again in Berlin.

The most ridiculous things like not bringing lighters or no smoking outside
the Hanger was removed from the Term & Conditions.

------
shanelja
I'm getting a 502 bad gateway, has being on the front page crashed the site?

~~~
zalew
maybe, they're in beta. great service btw, I recommend checking it out when
it's up again :)

~~~
shanelja
Thanks for the recommendation, mind telling me what the site is all about?

EDIT: Can't reply to you so I +1'd you instead, thanks for a great answer :)

~~~
zalew
a new way to quickly build beautiful photo/artwork galleries. you drag and
drop your pics, set how you want them organized (with some customizing of
size, spacing, etc) and awesomeness happens. great for portfolios but not
only, I used it as my travel pics gallery.

all powered by html/js and technically it's build as a single page app
<http://blog.salon.io/2011/08/27/salonhazbackbone.html>

//edit: it's back, you can browse the galleries on the main page
<http://salon.io/>

------
rickmb
Looks exactly like a common recruitment event.

------
daraosn
i'm trying to find a ticket, does anyone have an extra one to
sell/giveaway/rent/etc.? -> d@wehack.it thx

~~~
phreeza
I don't think the tickets are transferable, as mentioned in another comment,
they require you to upload a picture when buying/claiming the ticket...

~~~
axx
that says enough about the organization. if there is a campus party 2013, i
guess they'll require you to give them fingerprints, iris scans and your shoe
size.

------
NickKampe
Hope your geek alarms are going off for all the 502 bad gateway status codes
your static servers are rendering...

------
mntmn
greetz lrock, hope you'll be able to handle the load! ;) maybe give varnish a
try.

